# اقترررررررررررراح



## علي المسلم (13 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ان اكثر ما يعرف الناس بشخصية الناس هو رأيه و فكرته لذا اقترح 
ان يرفق الأعضاء مقطع صوتي يعبر عنهم يعمل تلقائياً عند زيارة الصفحة التعريفية
و قبل ان يرفق الملف الصوتي يجب ان تستمع اليه الأدارة ثم تسمح برفعه حتى لا ترفق اي 
اغاني اغراء او كلمات فيها اساءة او  ما يخالف شروط المنتدى
برأيي سيكون هذا افضل تعريف بشخصية العضو  و وجدانه و سيكون اجمل اذا اتيح للأعضاء 
تنسيق صفحة التعريفش بأنفسهم على شكل لوحة يختارون فيها الوانهم المفضلة و يعبرون عما داخلهم وحالتهم في الوضع الراهن لكي لا يشعر العضو بالوحدة او يشعر انه غير معرف في المنتدى 
ما هو رأي الأدارة ؟


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 يونيو 2012)

هنعمل ايه بصوت العضو دا نت 
عالم افتراضى يعنى مالهاش لازمه ​


----------



## علي المسلم (13 يونيو 2012)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> هنعمل ايه بصوت العضو دا نت
> عالم افتراضى يعنى مالهاش لازمه ​[/QUOTE
> ارجو الكلام باللغة العربية الفصحى لأنني لم افهمك جيداً
> لكن ليس المراد صوت العضو بل اتاحة للأعضاء اضافة مقطع موسيقي
> ...


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 يونيو 2012)

علي المسلم قال:


> +SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:
> 
> 
> > هنعمل ايه بصوت العضو دا نت
> ...


----------



## علي المسلم (13 يونيو 2012)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> علي المسلم قال:
> 
> 
> > انا مش بتكلم بالعربيه الفصحى
> ...


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 يونيو 2012)

علي المسلم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ان اكثر ما يعرف الناس بشخصية الناس هو رأيه و فكرته لذا اقترح
> ان يرفق الأعضاء مقطع صوتي يعبر عنهم يعمل تلقائياً عند زيارة الصفحة التعريفية
> و قبل ان يرفق الملف الصوتي يجب ان تستمع اليه الأدارة ثم تسمح برفعه حتى لا ترفق اي
> ...


سلام المسيح اخي الحبيب ...
الأعضاء هنا أخوه جميعا ..سواء مسلمين أو مسيحيين ..الكل يتعامل بمحبه وأخوه.. والعلاقات هنا بتتيح انك تعرف حالة العضو اللي في بينك وبينه علاقة صداقه او اخويه.. يعني مش لاذم صوت علشان انا اعرف حالتك او مودك عامل ازاي دلوقت.. :thnk0001:
كمان فى موضوع اسمه سجل احساسك بكلمه 

.. وفى موضوع اسمه بتسمع ايه دلوقت .. 
وكمان فى قول كمه حلوه لحد فى بالك
وكمان فى مواضيع كتير جدا very أوي خالص فيها تقدر تعبر عن مودك  :smile01
اللي مهتم بيك هيجري وراك يشوف احساسك ايه دلوقت وبتسمع ايه كماان  :bud:
يعني مفيش ضروره خالص لصوتك او صوت أغنيه فى البروفايل بتاع حضرتك..
بخصوص الالوان بتاعت البروفايل وكدا  فهي متاحه لطبقه معينه من الأعضاء ممكن تكون للأعضاء المباركين او الأعضاء اللي ليهم صلاحياات معينه .. فممكن لو حضرتك فى يوم من الأيام وصلت للصلاحيات دي تقدر تعدل فى الروفيل برحتك.. وبخصوص الجزء الأول من استفسارك انا رديت رد عام وليس رد اداري 
يعني مش حدد رفض او قبول الفكره .. لاكن أبديت انها عديمة الفائده ليس اكثر وهناك من الموضوعات ما يؤدي غرض حضرتك بأنك تعرف اللي حواليك مودك ايه دلوقت ..!!
النعمه معك وتحل علي روحك أخي 
سلام المسيح يرعي روحك


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 يونيو 2012)

علي المسلم قال:


> +SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:
> 
> 
> > هنعمل ايه بصوت العضو دا نت
> ...


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 يونيو 2012)

هل نحن عايزين بصمة الصوت ماذا نفعل بها


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 يونيو 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> هل نحن عايزين بصمة الصوت ماذا نفعل بها



انا مش عارف هوا بيطلب يحط اغنيه ولا صوت العضو نفسه..لو اغنيه ممكن نقول دي فكرته ورايه لو صوت مش عارف بقا الله واعلم هو قصده ايه..لكن معتقدش انه يقصد صوت العضو هو اكيد بيقصد أغنيه..


----------



## علي المسلم (15 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> علي المسلم قال:
> 
> 
> > هو اللغه العربيه الفصحي هتخليك تفهما ..نفترض انها مبتعرفش تتكلم فصحي..
> ...


----------



## كريم السلطاني (15 يونيو 2012)

شكرا على الاقتراح


----------

